# HELP!!! Techie Movie?



## hermiepig (May 11, 2011)

Does anybody know the title of this movie. It centers around Techies/Directors, and I'm pretty sure they are teching some type of Viking Opera/Play. Any help would be great!  Thanks!


----------



## jayvee (May 11, 2011)

hermiepig said:


> Does anybody know the title of this movie. It centers around Techies/Directors, and I'm pretty sure they are teching some type of Viking Opera/Play. Any help would be great!  Thanks!


 

My first guess: Sing Faster: The Stagehands' Ring Cycle (1999) - IMDb


----------



## misterm (May 12, 2011)

Thats the one! You can buy it on Amazon.


----------



## Shawncfer (May 12, 2011)

Or, you can watch it for free on YouTube!


Sing Faster!


----------



## Pie4Weebl (May 12, 2011)

That was amusing to watch, thanks for posting that link!


----------

